
Measuring cloud performance just got easier and better - noahl
http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.com/2015/12/measuring-cloud-performance-just-got-easier-and-better.html
======
voellm
Very collaborative effort. Now that we have a solid foundation and extension
model it's time to think about scoring.

